# ASP.net + PHP



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

da ich mit meinem derzeitigen Host mehr als unzufrieden bin suche ich einen neuen. Allerdings finde ich keinen der mir richtig zusagt. Ich hätte gerne:

- ASP.net 
- PHP
- MySQL (unbegrenzte Anzahl von DBs oder wenigestes sehr viele >20)
- MSSQL wäre schön aber nicht zwingend
- ~ 400 MB Space
- Cronjobs (unter WindowsServern eher unwahrscheinlich - wäre aber schön )
- Traffik erstmal nebensächlich 
- ~ 30 Subdomains 

wer kann mir was empfehlen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Februar 2004)

Hi Andreas,

schreib' die folgenden Anbieter einfach mal an und lasse dir ein individuelles Angebot erstellen - alle bieten zuverlässiges Hosting auf Win2k-Server an:

http://www.vaplab.de/
http://www.webjanssen.de/
http://www.cfmx.de/


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Februar 2004)

Hi Arne,

Super - vielen Dank, werd ich auf jeden fall mal machen. Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Februar 2004)

Kein Problem - gerngeschehen.


----------

